# New Bed



## Styx (Sep 7, 2013)

Guts, my red tegu, really likes to sleep in beds, so I am always on the lookout for inexpensive beds to buy him because he also ruined them pretty quickly. I found this one, it's not covered but I figured it would do in a pinch. He has a separate area for substrate which is off to the right, I call it his dig box, and that's where all the dirt is from.

Also, he never seems to have a real water dish in photos... It's just because I clean it so often, but now that I think about it I should probably get a couple more dishes for when I am washing them so I don't have to wash them the same day. The plastic dish was his food dish for the day because his regular one was soaking (also need to get another plate from my friend I guess.) Morale of this babble, twos or threes of everything.

Anyway, rambling aside, this is the new bed. He didn't like it at first, but obvious it grew on him haha. I had to share because he is so adorable.






















And the best photo from later that night after I turned off his lights.


----------



## jtrux (Sep 8, 2013)

That's awesome, I never would have thought he would make use of it.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 8, 2013)

haha. Nice photo. I have a cage for my two yearlings that live together. If you look in on any given day you'd think they were so neglected. They constantly dump the water container so it looks empty at some point during the day. And for some reason they have taken ALL the substrate and made it into a big mound under the ramp. It cracks me up. I would have loved to have seen them do it.


----------



## jtrux (Sep 8, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> haha. Nice photo. I have a cage for my two yearlings that live together. If you look in on any given day you'd think they were so neglected. They constantly dump the water container so it looks empty at some point during the day. And for some reason they have taken ALL the substrate and made it into a big mound under the ramp. It cracks me up. I would have loved to have seen them do it.


 
I resorted to putting a really big (30 quart) water dish in my enclosure because anything smaller and it would get dumped too. It was really annoying lol.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 8, 2013)

He looks so comfy and i love that it looks like hes smiling.


----------



## Styx (Sep 17, 2013)

jtrux, yeah, he has a bed obsession. That is a good idea with the water dish, I have a huge one for his outdoor enclosure when it's finished.

Laura, oh god, yes, Guts dumps his all the time also. I am thinking of getting something heavy and ceramic for him so maybe he won't spill it. I love watching Guts pile his substrate, I love it when tegus use their little front legs like plows and push it all around. I love it less when he digs in his box and flicks the dirt against the door so dirt spills out every time I open the door. You can see my hognoses next to his enclosure and equally obnoxious. I put down a layer of paper towel and then a layer of litter for them to burrow in... somehow they always manage to wad up the paper towel on top of the litter, often times in their water dish, right after I change their litter.

KritterKeeper, he does, with his little cheeks out.


----------

